# Order of the Argent Shroud WIP



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

New Thread With My SOB army.









Heres a pic of my Sister Superior for my Seraphim










This is Cannones Charisma









Heres one squad of sisters without the imagifier
Ive got 2 squads but Im working on changing them up a little for the tourney










Heres my Hvy bolter squad

Thats all the pics I got for now, more to come.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Cool Sisters! Never see enough of the girls!
Very striking in the white mate, nice attention to the bases.

Got any more?


----------



## purerockfury (Apr 8, 2007)

nice work on the sisters. only thing i would suggest is the writing on the banner for the heavy bolter squad needs either to be readable. or you need to put smaller "text" to help give the illusion of writing without actually having to write that small.

oh and a closer picture of the sister superior would be nice. i want a better look at that sword the blending looks pretty good.

good job...


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I really like your bases, but on the ones you haven't painted quite yet, I would greenstuff the slot in between the tab on the model and the slotabase so that the gaps don't show through on those lovely painted bases.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

blkdymnd said:


> I really like your bases, but on the ones you haven't painted quite yet, I would greenstuff the slot in between the tab on the model and the slotabase so that the gaps don't show through on those lovely painted bases.


Yeah I was going to suggest the same thing. It would make a world of difference as well. The paint looks tops though, nice colour scheme.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Love the bases, and love the striking white armour!

I take full credit to Greyskullscrusade's paiting prowness, after all, i did say he was good. :lol: :lol: 

One questino though: the battle sister with red hair on the back left, what is that white stuff in her hair? Or is that hood? A highlight?


----------

